# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Molim vas popunite anketu o porodu

## anchie76

*ANKETA – MAJČIN DAN* 

Poštovane korisnice, 

Molimo Vas da odvojite par minuta svog vremena i ispunite ovu anketu koja je pred Vama. Anketu su sastavile aktivistice Udruge RODA, Udruge B.a.b.e. i Udruge primalja sa svrhom poboljšanja uvjeta rađanja u Hrvatskoj. 

Anketa je anonimnog karaktera. Dobiveni rezultati služit će u svrhu prezentacije ove problematike ispred Odbora za ravnopravnost spolova, ostalih relevantnih hrvatskih institucija i javnosti kako bi se ukazalo na problem uvjeta rađanja i kršenja osnovnih ljudskih prava te potaknulo njegovo rješavanje.   

Molimo Vas da kod odgovaranja na pitanja iznosite iskustva Vašeg posljednjeg porođaja. 

Na ovom linku se nalazi anketa 

http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/ANKETA_MD-2.doc 

Nakon sto klinknete na anketu, odaberite da snimite anketu na kompjuter (save), potom je popunite i  sacuvajte popunjeno (save).  

Molimo Vas da popunjenu anketu pošaljete *do 04.05.2007*. na adresu porod@roda.hr.

Unaprijed zahvaljujemo   :Smile:

----------


## aries24

poslano!

----------


## Mayaa

poslano   :Kiss:

----------


## mozarela

IZUZETNO MI JE ŽAO ŠTO JE  prošao rok za slanje ankete gdje bih mogla opisati svoja iznimno traumatična iskustva iz rodilišta i sa poroda!

----------


## momze

mozarela, uvijek mozes svoje iskustvo iznijeti na pdf-u 'price sa poroda'. 
ili, ako ne zelis javno iznositi svoje iskustvo, napisi nam na porod@roda.hr

----------


## mozarela

> mozarela, uvijek mozes svoje iskustvo iznijeti na pdf-u 'price sa poroda'. 
> ili, ako ne zelis javno iznositi svoje iskustvo, napisi nam na porod@roda.hr



već sam napisala- hvala!


sada kada sama čitam šta sam napisala mislim da je najgore od svega ona hladnoća s kojom se žena sudari u vrijeme koje bi trebalo značiti najvažnije iskustvo života...


zašto su takvi?
premalo plačeni? previše radnih sati? mislim da ni to ne može biti opravdanje jer postoje zanimanja koja čovjek mora da radi sa srcem ili ne treba da ih radi nikako!


zašto se sestre, babice koje su i same žene i koje bi trebale shvatiti -ponašaju tako ponižavajuće prema rodiljama?

možda i sami nisu dovoljno informirani ili šta li? 



kako god ja sam svoj boravak tih 5 dana u rodilištu platila svojim psihičkim i fizičkim zdravljem!

----------

